# ψυκτοστάσιο, ψυχροστάσιο = chiller plant, chiller room



## Ambrose (Sep 5, 2008)

Καλημέρα,

Ξέρει κανείς πώς λέμε το ψυχροστάσιο; Κάπου το έχω ξαναπετύχει, αλλά δεν μου έρχεται τώρα η λέξη...

Ευχαριστώ.

Κι εδώ, ένας ωραίος σύνδεσμος.


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Κάτι με chiller; Είναι τέτοιο το chiller plant; Ή μήπως απλώς chiller area;


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 5, 2008)

Πολύ πιθανό. Σύμφωνα με τον παραπάνω σύνδεσμο είναι ο χώρος/δωμάτιο όπου μπαίνουν τα κλιματιστικά κλπ για τον κεντρικό κλιματισμό του κτιρίου, αν κατάλαβα σωστά (δεν το έχω διαβάσει με προσοχή γιατί βιάζομαι). Είναι νομίζω το αντίθετο του λεβητοστασίου.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 5, 2008)

Λοιπόν, τώρα που μπορώ και το ψάχνω λίγο παραπάνω, βλέπω ότι αυτό είναι. Chiller plant (για μεγάλες εγκαταστάσεις), chiller room (για πιο μικρές εφαρμογές).


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 5, 2008)

Αν κάποιος είναι γνώστης και γνωρίζει (και τα δύο μαζί), μπορεί παρακαλώ πολύ να μας πει αν το cooling plant είναι το ίδιο με το chiller plant;


----------



## Elsa (Sep 5, 2008)

Πιο καλά να απαντήσει ένας μηχανολόγος, αλλά η δική μου γνώμη είναι πως *chiller plant* είναι ειδικά το *ψυχροστάσιο* (που ομολογώ ότι μέχρι τώρα σε έργα, έχω συναντήσει ως _ψυκτοστάσιο_) ενώ *cooling plant *γενικότερα οι *εγκαταστάσεις κλιματισμού* ενός κτιρίου.

@ambrose: Το _αντίθετο_ του λεβητοστάσιου, δεν νομίζω οτι στέκει.Εσύ το λες βέβαια με την έννοια οτι το ένα ψύχει και το άλλο θερμαίνει, αλλά δεν θα λέγαμε π.χ. οτι το υπνοδωμάτιο είναι το αντίθετο του σαλονιού!;)


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 5, 2008)

Elsa said:


> @ambrose: Το _αντίθετο_ του λεβητοστάσιου, δεν νομίζω οτι στέκει.Εσύ το λες βέβαια με την έννοια οτι το ένα ψύχει και το άλλο θερμαίνει, αλλά δεν θα λέγαμε π.χ. οτι το υπνοδωμάτιο είναι το αντίθετο του σαλονιού!;)



Δηλ. με ποια έννοια δεν θα έστεκε; Το ψυχροστάσιο είναι για τα κλιματιστικά και την παραγωγή ψύξης, ενώ το λεβητοστάσιο απ' όσο ξέρω είναι το αντίθετο. Αυτή την εντύπωση έχω τουλάχιστον. 

Το cooler/chiller plant δεν είναι κανονικά για μεγάλες (προς βιομηχανικές) εγκαταστάσεις;


----------



## Elsa (Sep 6, 2008)

Με την έννοια που δεν θα λέγαμε π.χ. οτι η ύδρευση είναι το _αντίθετο_ της αποχέτευσης. 
Ναι, ψυχροστάσιο συνήθως έχουν μεγάλα κτιριακά συγκροτήματα, όχι μόνο εργοστάσια αλλά πάντως μεγάλης κλίμακας ή μεγάλου κλιματιστικού φορτίου, όπως νοσοκομεία, μεγάλα ξενοδοχεία, εμπορικά κέντρα κ.λπ.
Καλά, μηχανολόγος ακόμα δεν βρέθηκε;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Πιο καλά να απαντήσει ένας μηχανολόγος, αλλά η δική μου γνώμη είναι πως chiller plant είναι ειδικά το *ψυχροστάσιο* (που ομολογώ ότι μέχρι τώρα σε έργα, έχω συναντήσει ως *ψυκτοστάσιο*).


Είμαστε σίγουροι ότι ο σωστός τρόπος να σχηματιστεί ο όρος είναι _ψυχροστάσιο_ (αφού λ.χ. δεν λέμε _θερμοστάσιο_ — αν και βρήκα μια γκουγκλιά), και όχι _ψυκτοστάσιο_ (από τα _ψυκτήρας_, _ψύξη_ κλπ.);


----------



## Elsa (Sep 8, 2008)

Λοιπόν, μόλις μίλησα με φίλο μηχανολόγο που μου είπε τα εξής: 

*Ψυκτοστάσιο*: ο χώρος που τοποθετούνται οι ψύκτες και οι αντλίες.
*Μηχανοστάσιο κλιματισμού ή αερισμού*: ο χώρος που τοποθετούνται οι κλιματιστικές μονάδες.
(μιλάμε πάντα για χώρους σε οικοδομικά έργα μεγάλης κλίμακας)
Ο φίλος μου, δεν χρησιμοποιεί τη λέξη ψυχροστάσιο...


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 10, 2008)

Παιδιά, 

καταρχήν, καλησπέρα!

Εγώ σε κείμενα γραμμένα από μηχανικούς το έχω συναντήσει επανειλημμένα ως ψυχροστάσιο. Τώρα, ποιο είναι το σωστό και ποιο το λάθος (από άποψη Ελληνικών) είναι μια άλλη ιστορία.

Το Γκουγκλ μου δίνει 117 αποτελέσματα για το ψυχροστάσιο και 10 για το ψυκτοστάσιο.

Στο δικό μου κείμενο πρόκειται για τον χώρο όπου τοποθετείται ο κλιματισμός.


----------

